# end mills for cutting 2 inch stock



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Happy Easter everyone!

Has any one found a good 1/4 inch spiral bit for cutting through 2 inch stock? I don't know if such a monster exists, or if I have to go up to a larger diameter.

If anyone can recommend a favorite, I would be most appreciative!

I have tried a google search but everything pretty much tops out at 2-1/2 inch overall length, which doesn't give me much to grab in the collet.

Its out there, I am sure, I just can't find it because I am looking too hard.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

American Carbide sells long bits but I don't think you will find a 1/4" bit that will cut 2". Square End Uncoated & Coated

Bill


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

When I run into a need to cut thicker material than I have a bit for, I let the bit cut as deep as it can, then simply band saw the part out being careful not to let the blade touch the finished edge. Then I use a flush trim bit on a router table to mill off the bottom protruding edge. If the part is a hole and can't be cut free using a band saw, I use a jigsaw. 

4D


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

How about...drill the end limits all the way through on drill press...attack from both sides...

...real solution would be to get a "compression" bit in 1/2" shaft, appropriate length...pricey but like a torque wrench, ya gotta have it when ya need it.

The compression bit leaves clean edges on both sides of the slot...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Doug even if you could find one that long I don't think it would do a good job, or last very long. There would be too much chatter and vibration with a bit that small and that long. Even a 1/2" at 2 inches starts to chatter a bit.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Doug,what kind of wood you cutting,and is it a blind hole like a mortise, or cutting out a shape? A CNC?
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here some I found Doug,

https://www.wwhardware.com/cmt-long-series-straight-router-bits-long-series-straight


https://www.wwhardware.com/cmt-upcut-cnc-bit-cmt191

https://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn/Milling/Router-Bits/Straight-Router-Bits?navid=12106255

https://www.amazon.com/Freud-04-110...rd_wg=QIqA8&psc=1&refRID=FRMV4YEFC446ZR98CHP0


Here is one 4" long, straight flute tho.
https://www.amazon.com/Blade-Extra-...rd_wg=tjIPf&psc=1&refRID=QQHVFB64N56T9WSP121W




Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Precisebits.com or as it is also known ThinkandTinker .com. Get hold of Ron Reed -- he's got the longer bits.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I would only use it for the last 1/4 inch. I cut the pieces free with the bandsaw and trimmed on the router table, thought I might try one just a little bit longer and see the result.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

4DThinker said:


> When I run into a need to cut thicker material than I have a bit for, I let the bit cut as deep as it can, then simply band saw the part out being careful not to let the blade touch the finished edge. Then I use a flush trim bit on a router table to mill off the bottom protruding edge. If the part is a hole and can't be cut free using a band saw, I use a jigsaw.
> 
> 4D


That's what I've been doing and it works for me. I have yet to look for a longer bit, though.

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kp91 said:


> I would only use it for the last 1/4 inch. I cut the pieces free with the bandsaw and trimmed on the router table, thought I might try one just a little bit longer and see the result.


If I understand ,you are routing them to size all the way to 1/4 inch in depth,then cutting with band saw. Can you then turn the piece over and use a regular pattern bit with a bearing to guide on the already sized portion and finish the cut? I think someone already suggested that,then you probably could use a bit you already have. 

I know I would feel more comfortable doing it that way, long bits scare me to death. They are prone to deflection,and breakage.
Herb


----------



## ThePackagerRouterMan (Nov 29, 2016)

ONSRUD Tools makes a 1/4in 2flute upcut spiral bit that i have used in the past. It has 2 1/4in of flute then about 1in of shank to hold onto in the collet. I only ever used the bit for softer material so I am not sure how it would perform in wood but I tend to agree that you would get some chatter with something that long in a smaller diameter tool.


----------

